# Directions for beer/soda can wind spinners?



## katydidagain

In my job landscaping I see a lot of yard ornaments but the airplane spinner made out of 2 beer cans is the best. It hangs on a hook under a tree; the prop spins and it also moves with the wind. Adorable. Does anyone have directions for that one? Or any others? Bet these would sell at craft fairs.


----------



## Tinker

Katy, I have never herd of these, but they sounded interesting, so I went searching. Here is a set of directions, but no pic:

http://www.ehow.com/how_5721697_make-spinners-out-pop-cans.html




Here is a cute one using plastic bottles:

http://www.freecraftunlimited.com/pop-bottle-wind-spinner.html


----------



## katydidagain

I'm hoping a site that Google (in Mozilla) promises mere opening will be "detrimental to your computer" won't be soon. It's http://www.crafterscommunity.com/. And it could be nothing but a ruse. Maybe I need to take my camera to work and post a pic though I didn't see it out last week--shame--it always makes me smile.


----------



## crispin

I just tried that site using GOOGLE CHROME
Seems to have a problem


Warning: Visiting this site may harm your computer!
The website at www.crafterscommunity.com appears to host malware &#8211; software that can hurt your computer or otherwise operate without your consent. Just visiting a site that hosts malware can infect your computer.
For detailed information about the problems with this site, visit the Google Safe Browsing diagnostic page for www.crafterscommunity.com.
Learn more about how to protect yourself from harmful software online.
I understand that visiting this site may harm my computer.


----------



## crispin

wow that site has problems!

Safe Browsing
Diagnostic page for crafterscommunity.com

What is the current listing status for crafterscommunity.com?
Site is listed as suspicious - visiting this web site may harm your computer.

Part of this site was listed for suspicious activity 32 time(s) over the past 90 days.

What happened when Google visited this site?
*Of the 643 pages we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 615 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent.* The last time Google visited this site was on 2010-10-10, and the last time suspicious content was found on this site was on 2010-10-10.
Malicious software includes 15 exploit(s), 1 scripting exploit(s), 1 trojan(s). Successful infection resulted in an average of 1 new process(es) on the target machine.

Malicious software is hosted on 6 domain(s), including calettosa.co.cc/, okelkas.co.cc/, dnkoegauxkd.com/.

1 domain(s) appear to be functioning as intermediaries for distributing malware to visitors of this site, including calettosa.co.cc/.

This site was hosted on 1 network(s) including AS21844 (THEPLANET).

Has this site acted as an intermediary resulting in further distribution of malware?
Over the past 90 days, crafterscommunity.com appeared to function as an intermediary for the infection of 4 site(s) including stumbleupon.com/, craftpals.com/, woodworkersworkshop.com/.


----------



## katydidagain

And all I wanted were instructions for a stupid can craft. Darn, darn darn! I'm betting they weren't even there! Thanks for researching, crispin.


----------



## used2bcool13

http://www.woodcraftplans.com/osc/airplane-patterns-p-979.html

I came across these plans when I was looking for a whirligig pattern. The plans cost 12 dollars but maybe you can look at it and figure it out.

ps I am not that good, lol.

pss It is very cute!


----------



## katydidagain

Thanks for that link! The one I saw only used 2 cans; I don't think it had wheels. But you gave me another search term! I found these 3 free links which all use more cans.

This 1 has 2 sets of directions but no pictures. However, there are "patterns". 

This one uses 4 cans but again no pictures

The last uses 3 cans and is more detailed than I want but there is a cute picture.

I didn't see it out when I was working last time but will take my camera in case it's there tomorrow. The people who own it didn't make it I'm sure...possible craft fair item?


----------



## G3farms

http://bcair.com/
http://tesscar-aluminum-craft.com/


----------



## popscott

deleted


----------

